# Dallas Texas Foster Golden-girl Maggie



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

maggie is gorgeous and sure sounds like a gem. I hope a wonderful family finds her soon.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She looks and sounds like a real sweetheart! Hoping she finds her loving forever home soon!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

She's cute! Which organization are you fostering for?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Dallas Gold--

I am fostering for Dallas Ft Worth Metro Golden Retriever Rescue. 




Dallas Gold said:


> She's cute! Which organization are you fostering for?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie is such a beautiful girl-bless you for fostering her!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is beautiful, looks so sweet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful girl! Thanks for fostering.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maggie is a gorgeous girl. Someone will be very lucky to be her forever home. I'll bet she will be difficult for you to let go of!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, what a sweetie. I love her sugar face. Her bandana is especially cute!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet looking girl. I bet she'll find a great family really soon.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

She's darling and looks so happy too! You will be an awesome foster mommy! Look forward to new photos of your beautiful Bella as well as your beautiful foster Golden girl Maggie!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a lovely girl! I'm so sad for the family that had to give her up, and grateful that you are caring for her now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maggie's beautiful, someone or family will be very lucky to have this girl.

Thank you for fostering.


----------

